

How my little hacker dream get started - kahfei
http://www.kahfei.com/?p=242
little story of how I came across Paul Graham's essay, hackerdom, and trying to transform myself to a developer.
======
read_wharf
Unless you're internet famous, you have to tell me what "this" is in the title
or I'm not going to look.

~~~
kahfei
hey, you are absolutely right. I have revised the title, hopefully it is more
meaning full now.

~~~
read_wharf
And now I looked. ;-)

"You do something so clever that you somehow beat the system, that’s called a
hack"

"After completing the test project, although the employer commending on the
effort I put on, he couldn’t take me as he is looking for a permanent fulltime
remote employee, not a part-timer. And he doesn’t have the budget to match my
current fulltime salary.

"I tell him frankly I might not have a lot of real world rails experience, but
I really like web development and would love to have the opportunity to work
on the project. So we discussed about the possibility of a part time
arrangement on hourly rate. We come to a rate that is much lower than if I
were to divide my fulltime salary by the hour. But heck, I am starting out and
just glad to get my first freelance rails gig.

"So far I have been in it for about 2 months, I work on the project by waking
up early at 4 or 5 a.m. before going to work on weekday, then a total of 8-10
hours on weekend."

You hacked your freelance gig.

Congratualations on opening your eyes to something bigger. Thanks, and good
luck.

~~~
kahfei
Thanks for looking ;-) and the wishes, I need that.

This is really nothing to shout about compare to people pulling out weekend
projects, selling off apps for millions, or coding something really cool at
much much younger age. I am just starting out, hopefully there are bigger
things down the road :-)

